# New puppy



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

We picked up our new puppy Quest z vom Weberhaus (Minka) over the weekend. Puppies are so much work but boy is she worth it! She's just fantastic. Thanks to Malinda over at Weberhaus for helping us bring our new family member home.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! She is adorable! 
Congratulations on your new bundle of fur and welcome to the board:welcome:


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG!!! She looks like a teddy bear!! I want her! <3


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaaawwww!!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

she is too adorable!!!!!!
Congrats !


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing her with us. :wub:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

she's adorable! congrats!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats! I saw her when she was a wee baby with her eyes just opened! She is super cute! Good luck with her!


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

She is sooo adorable! Congratulations! How old is she? 7 weeks? And why is her ear colored in the last picture.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

What a stunning baby!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

"ilovemypuppies" that is tattoo ink. Malinda, as well as MANY breeders, tattoo their dogs for a permanent form of identification. It ties that individual dog to its AKC papers, OFA records, and is registered through a tattoo registry to help return the dog home if it is lost and found.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

my goodness... what a cutie! I was curious too about the colored ear.. lol. Can't wait to see what she grows up into


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just read what "4TheDawgies" posted.. very interesting.. never heard of it! how neat.


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks all! Proud puppy parent so I had to share . Of course, I think she's adorable but I'm a little partial. She's right at 8 weeks in these photos. 

I've had a lot of questions about the green ear as I've taken her out to meet new people. It is from her tattoo as was mentioned earlier. Many breeders will either tattoo or microchip his or her puppies so that if for some reason the dog ends up in a bad spot (ie shelter) the dog can be returned to the breeder. The green is already fading and soon all that will be left is the actual tattoo.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg!! Gorgeous pup!! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

omg she is soooooo stinken cute! looks like a little gizmo with her ears up already Have fun with her!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

shes beautiful :congratulations:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes i agree, a teddybear  just adorable


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> omg she is soooooo stinken cute! looks like a little gizmo with her ears up already Have fun with her!


A little gizmo is right. 

Thanks all! She's a lot of work but wonderful.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What a cutie pie!  !!!!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG ... she's absolutely adorable! I just want to cuddle her! Congrats!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Off the chart cute factor! Just gives me a burst of cute happiness! And I agree, the 2nd pic my first thought was Gizmo! Congrats!


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

I love her face in the first picture! She's adorable!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss this puppy she is super cute and I really liked here while she was here. 
As did everyone one of our puppy visitors who got to meet her. 
When she was born she was so dark she looked all black. I cant wait to see how she grows and hear from Jason about her temperament as she grows and what great things he will do with her.


----------



## bluebell (Jul 24, 2012)

Perfect!!! So adorable


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Malinda I know you've gotten a lot of updates off this board but she's doing wonderful. She's been a tremendous joy so far and I appreciate having the chance to take her into our home.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

SO precious! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see more pics as she grows up.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG!! Can she be any cuter?!?! Congrats.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow . . . she has to be the cutest darn pup I've seen in quite a while. Have fun!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Updated pictures?


----------

